# Was Spider Bull planted?



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

*Disclaimer:* I have nothing against Doyle Moss, Mossback, hired guides... and realize there are many false and fabricated rumors that are often spread about said people.

I was on the spike elk hunt last week and ran into a guide friend of mine on Boulder Mountain and we got talking about the Spider Bull who had been taken just a few days earlier. My guide friend said he had heard from others in his industry and other biologist that it is very likley that "Spidey" was a farm bull and had been planted on the Monroe. He said it was just a suspision that could possibly be investigated and proven with genetic testing but that many are and have been shaking their heads ever since "Spidey" came on the scene.

Maybe someone has already brought this up, I haven't really followed the SPidey threads that close.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:roll: O|*


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| 
I stick with my original contention that you are right and the guys who planted Sasquatch was just a story to distract the tabloid writers long enough to get him planted on the mountain while they were in GA.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes the Spider got planted right on his arse. The bull's semen would be worth MEGA bucks so why would someone plant him so he would just get shot when he's worth more alive???? :roll: :roll: If you owned an animal worth 1 million dollars, would you turn him loose?? Think about it :roll: :roll:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

It sounds like this conspiracey theory must have already been hashed and re-hashed :lol: . I really don't care, it just seems with the "inches" obsession that this could very likley happen someday. I'm not implying that the tag holder or the guide would even do it, heck if I raised elk and had a monster I would be half tempted to turn him loose on public ground after he dropped just to be able to sit back and watch the comotion and feeding frinzy that he would cause.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It sounds like this conspiracey theory must have already been hashed and re-hashed . I really don't care, it just seems with the "inches" obsession that this could very likley happen someday. I'm not implying that the tag holder or the guide would even do it, heck if I raised elk and had a monster I would be half tempted to turn him loose on public ground after he dropped just to be able to sit back and watch the comotion and feeding frinzy that he would cause.


I can think of better ways to blow 1 million+ and I'm sure you can too.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two questions, and like 10000 I could really give a rats behind about the bull; even still some things just seem suspect in my mind.

1. Are his antlers of common size and type (non typical) for that area. Seems like most of the pics I used to see were of nearly typical 7x7's, or the like?

2. How much did Spidey blow over the old world record? I could see a nice bull coming from that area, and I know many have...but any near this big? And non typical?

So there ya have it. Skeptical? Yes. I just seems weird to me to see a huge non-typical bull (looking much like the ones that I see ranch raised) coming from a public area that produces nice typical bulls, and he goes and completely blows the world record. Add boat loads of money changing hands and the waters are muddied further still.

:?


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

-oooo- -BaHa!- -/O_- -O>>- :rotfl: -_O- -/O\- -O|o- o-||


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Shouldn't this be moved to the humor section :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Shouldn't this be moved to the humor section :?: :mrgreen:


I'm confused? I was being serious. But maybe I haven't been following this closely, maybe my questions have already been answered.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I never thought I'd say this but I agree with Zim!

I don't hunt big game and I don't care one way or the other but I find it strange that this animal appears out of nowhere and shatters the world record. Had anyone seen a bull like that before or found similar sheds? Or is it possible for an Elk to go from a normal bull one year to a world record mutant freak the next?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't this be moved to the humor section :?: :mrgreen:
> ...


Zim... I follow ya! I have the same questions, and further more, knowing the craze for shed horns I have not seen any(That I can remember) coming from him.

It was said before for the right price and owning a Elk with horns like that, Y not plant it... How well do you really think they are regulated.... What said it had to come from this state or even this country.
Simply it is a trophy, and if I shot it and had the rumors like this going around I would offer up hair blood and what ever else to prove that it was grown right were it was shot.....


----------



## Elkhuntingfool (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm with you Zim. Kind of an odd duck in the land of 7x7s. Looks like a mutant elk from Rulon Jones elk factory.

Oh and those obsessed with inches - must have small peckers :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes the Spider got planted right on his arse. The bull's semen would be worth MEGA bucks so why would someone plant him so he would just get shot when he's worth more alive???? :roll: :roll: If you owned an animal worth 1 million dollars, would you turn him loose?? Think about it :roll: :roll:


Nobody's going to pay a million dollars for a 500 inch pen raised elk you crackhead.

They had a 500 bull on the velvet ranch a few years back that they only wanted 50k for. Besides, if he is a ranch elk and they let him go, they probably gave him the 5 knuckle shuffle for 100 days straight before releasing him into the wild. They probably have 5 gallon buckets full of Spider love.


----------



## Elkhuntingfool (Sep 17, 2008)

Five knuckle shuffle? Holy crap!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Nobody's going to pay a million dollars for a 500 inch pen raised elk you crackhead.
> 
> They had a 500 bull on the velvet ranch a few years back that they only wanted 50k for. Besides, if he is a ranch elk and they let him go, they probably gave him the 5 knuckle shuffle for 100 days straight before releasing him into the wild. They probably have 5 gallon buckets full of Spider love.


You Doodoo head. A Whitetail buck almost sold for 1 million. The bull elk's semen is worth a lot of money. All you need to do is sell 200 straws for $5000 each

http://www.dockery.cc/Million+Dollar+Buck


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

So who's gonna answer my questions?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah....what's a five-knuckle shuffle?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


>


Hey, That's off of my trail cam in the Selway Bitterroot! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ah.....top picture, or bottom picture?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I never seen the bull in the bottom picture before. I'm guessing Pahvant, 547 2/8.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> 1. Are his antlers of common size and type (non typical) for that area. Seems like most of the pics I used to see were of nearly typical 7x7's, or the like?
> 
> 2. How much did Spidey blow over the old world record? I could see a nice bull coming from that area, and I know many have...but any near this big? And non typical?
> 
> ...


I honestly thought you were being funny like EVERY other post on this thread. If you are serious I can answer them for you.

1)Define 'common' for that area. Have you spent much time on the Monore? I am guessing no, and yet you make assumptions on what is 'common' in the area. I have spent a fair amount of time on that unit, and I have see a decent amount of non-typicals running around breeding cow elk. I dare say a 500" bull is not 'common' anywhere. :idea: :idea:

2)20+ inches, unfreakingbelievable!

I have seen 100's of pen raised bulls, and spidey does NOT have the pen raised 'look' that I have seen over the years. Most penned bulls have crowns similar to red stags, spidey is missing that. FWIW to all the skeptics and conspiracy freaks, DNA from this bull has been submitted which is standard operating procedure for ALL potential World Record animals being considered for the B&C. When, and I say WHEN, this bull is confirmed to be a legit harvested bull, what will all you yokels say then?

Good comedy for sure. I could change the year and hunter to 2006 or 2007 and the SAME LAME rumors where put out there. And guess what, NO truth to the STUPID rumors was able to be verified. Go figure. Any one want to make a wager on whether this bull is found 'clean'? I am willing to put my mortgage up as collateral. Who's in?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in Pro. With you that is...

I talked to one of the MANY fish cops involved with the whole "Spidey" fiasco about the rumors flying around. After ALL the rumors and all the investigations, and all the BS that's been floating around about this bull, he thinks it's all legit. If the bull was planted, someone knows about it. It WILL come out in someones dirty laundry basket. Take Kirt Darner, he hid all those bucks he poached from the public eye for all those years and everyone thought he was this great hunter. Then his wife divorced him and gave him up for the poacher he was. If someone planted this bull he'd better have killed everyone that also knew about it cuz some day the stink will hit the fan. So far, nobody has caught one whiff of any funny business. Not one WHIFF! 

I say where there's smoke, there's fire. So far with this bull, there's not been one single little puff of smoke from any orifice. Except all the smoke you guys are bowing out of your collective orifices.

So, until he's been proven rotten, lets just all take a deep breath and relax.

If he's found to be a planted bull and proven as such, then you all can gloat and say "I told you so".

Besides, who give a sheeeeit any more... :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Funny thing Tex, one UWN member tried to say Fred is convinced it is a pen bull. I KNOW for a fact that your version of Fred's opinion is accurate. I also agree, this is old.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Likes' I said, it’s really no big deal to me one way or the other.

But I still believe much of it is suspect, and that was my only point.

Pro, you can go around in typical Pro fashion and jump from lily pad to lily pad while avoiding the real questions or refusing to acknowledge them, or if that fails you can just call everyone crazy. That’s yer MO and I'm not surprised.

I don’t believe everything I hear either, and truth be told I think the bull is probably legit.

Nevertheless, I have my doubts as I and others have lined out...as well as the reasoning behind those doubts.

Don't bash us for asking the tough questions. Give us straight answers and that’s the quickest way to shut us up. You asked the same from Anis right? Lead by example.

Gosh Pro, you are such a freakin’ crony... :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Funny thing Tex, one UWN member tried to say Fred is convinced it is a pen bull. I KNOW for a fact that your version of Fred's opinion is accurate. I also agree, this is old.


Old? sheeeit, this is so old they need carbon dating to find out when it all stared... :?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

And before you draft up a post telling me you DID answer my questions...NO you didn't.

1) You called me an idoit that doesn't know the monroe from a hole in my pants (true...so educate me!)
2) 20 points! (that is a big deal!)

Put that in yer pipe and *bolded *it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Likes' I said, it's really no big deal to me one way or the other.
> 
> But I still believe much of it is suspect, and that was my only point.
> 
> ...


True, but according to Epek and Idiot it's pronounced "anus". I'm just sayin'.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

**** spell check!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Zimmy, I realize you are challenged mentally, but I DID answer you LAME questions directly. If you can't keep up, to bad. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It isn't a spell check issue. You had to be there, I thought it was quite comical.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

In Zim's defense, he did ask "Are his antlers of common size and type (non typical) for that area?". It wasn't a statement rather an inquisition of sorts. ye should answer with conjecture without slight of hand or judgment and malice.

Aliens I tell ya.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It isn't a spell check issue. You had to be there, I thought it was quite comical.


 :lol: I know! I was cringing the whole night waiting for someone to correct him.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey treetard, this is my answer, that DID address his dumb question:


> 1)Define 'common' for that area. Have you spent much time on the Monore? I am guessing no, and yet you make assumptions on what is 'common' in the area. I have spent a fair amount of time on that unit, and I have see a decent amount of non-typicals running around breeding cow elk. I dare say a 500" bull is not 'common' anywhere.


 How does that NOT answer the question? :?

I laughed out loud upon reading your "anus" reference. Anis didn't even bat an eye when Epek kept calling him "anus". -_O-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Zimmy, I realize you are challenged mentally, but I DID answer you LAME questions directly. If you can't keep up, to bad. :roll:


And that is why you fail as a leader. LAME questions!? You may get more flies with honey.

Something like this:

My Sweetest Zim:

Not to put to fine a point on it, but many of the bulls on the monroe have multi-branched antlers, and we are seeing more as those genetics are spread around. In facts here are some recent pics.

See isn't that easier than being mean?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How many White Russians have you had tonight Zim?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmy, I realize you are challenged mentally, but I DID answer you LAME questions directly. If you can't keep up, to bad. :roll:
> ...


I hate flies! :twisted:

Besides, what would I do for fun if I was 'nice' to you? -O,-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How many White Russians have you had tonight Zim?


Zero!

Its just after watching the presidential debates I was fed up with all this unaccountability. Figuered I might get something different here.

Pro proved me wrong as usual.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I never promised "change", that is what your empty suit candidate spews. I just tell it how it is, if you choose to remain ignorant on this topic, so be it.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> My Sweetest Zim:
> 
> Not to put to fine a point on it, but many of the bulls on the monroe have multi-branched antlers, and we are seeing more as those genetics are spread around. In facts here are some recent pics.
> 
> See isn't that easier than being mean?


 _/O _/O :rotfl: :rotfl: -Ov- -Ov- -Ov-

Zimmy, that was so sickeningly sweet, I nearly puked. Then I fell over while laughing. You do have a good point though. I like your version of a good answer.

I have been on the Monroe only one time, (I believe it was the first year they made it a 3-pt or better deer area) and didn't see anything like that at that time. I realize lots of things have definitely changed so I was also kind of wondering it the elk in the area are even anywhere near the same ballpark as Spidey.

Regardless of whether or not it is a legit record, it is one fine lookin' animal. I do find it interesting why they just took the skull plate and the rack and not the entire head for a good mount. A "world record" and you don't want to make a shoulder mount?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Funny thing Tex, one UWN member tried to say Fred is convinced it is a pen bull. I KNOW for a fact that your version of Fred's opinion is accurate. I also agree, this is old.


I thought since you and Fred go way back that you were going to give him a call. Did you?

You say you KNOW for a FACT that Fred feels that it's all on the up and up, give us the scoop wont you?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Regardless of whether or not it is a legit record, it is one fine lookin' animal. I do find it interesting why they just took the skull plate and the rack and not the entire head for a good mount. A "world record" and you don't want to make a shoulder mount?


This bull will be on full display at the upcoming hunting expo. I guarandamntee he will be more than a "skull plate". That comment was made in jest.



Harry Nutzack said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing Tex, one UWN member tried to say Fred is convinced it is a pen bull. I KNOW for a fact that your version of Fred's opinion is accurate. I also agree, this is old.
> ...


I did, and since I assume you have as well, you already know this bull is legit. :?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> I did, and since I assume you have as well, you already know this bull is legit.


Really? Legit huh? Legitimacy is definitely a question here for sure but I think I know more of who to question regarding legitamacy now Pro.

What else did Fred have to say......PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm actually going to defend Pro ( holy balls). I've seen large non typical bulls on Monroe, but nontypical anything, anywhere isn't really that common. Secondly for Zim, a guy found a set of sheds on the edge of the unit south of monroe that resemble spidey very much but in a little smaller package. Third, most all ranch raised bulls I've seen as well have the crowned points like stags. And for you stick man, are you kidding me, "they only took the skull plate and rack and not the whole head ". Holy hell man, every antlered/horned animal mounted has the skull plate removed and put into a form with the animals cape on to magically appear real! I hope there was a joke there that I missed, or you are only a kid, if not you shouldn't even be allowed to comment.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I've got another question nowbody will answer.

Months ago I remember watching a short vid of the spiderbull walking through camps, etc. while feeding. I remember seeing an RV not more than 20 feet from the bull while he is being videoed.

Is this typical of the bulls down there, to be so tame I mean?

I spent a good two weeks on the pahvant this spring, and kinda got a good feel for the critters down there and all the elk I saw were plenty wild.

What say you?

Oh and you can answer my other questions also if you want.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am typing slow for you so you can follow along.

Many bulls are smart enough to know when they are safe. I can get close to 400" bulls in June/July easier than I can during hunting season. Think about how easy it is to get close to deer/elk in March/April. Wild animals have the ability to sense danger. So, my answer is YES it is 'typical' for elk on the Monroe and other LE units to be that tolerant of humans that time of year.

Remember also, this bull was killed on September 30th, so if he was so tame how did he escape all the hunters for that long? :?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro, 

So, since you brought it up in this thread.....what did you and Fred discuss exactly?? Like I said, you can PM me if you would like.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Pro,
> 
> So, since you brought it up in this thread.....what did you and Fred discuss exactly?? Like I said, you can PM me if you would like.


Fred said that this is much ado about NOTHING. DNA samples have been taken, as that is SOP for a new World Record animal. Like I said many times, you could change the year and the hunters name and read/hear the same STUPID theories/rumors being spewed by ignorant/jealous 'hunters'.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard his nuts were the size of bowling balls, is this rumor true? Inquiring minds need to know. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Harry Nutzack said:
> 
> 
> > Pro,
> ...


Yes indeed, DNA samples are standard operating proceedure, but, what do you think about the other things he had to say about the days just before and the actual day Spidey ate dirt?

I'm not Fred's buddy, actually far from it, and he offered up information that I was suprised to hear.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Yes indeed, DNA samples are standard operating proceedure, but, what do you think about the other things he had to say about the days just before and the actual day Spidey ate dirt?
> 
> I'm not Fred's buddy, actually far from it, and he offered up information that I was suprised to hear.


Remind me again what the "other things" were again. I can't keep track of all the stuff floating around. Go ahead and post it hear, no need to send it in a PM again.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:



> Harry Nutzack said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed, DNA samples are standard operating proceedure, but, what do you think about the other things he had to say about the days just before and the actual day Spidey ate dirt?
> ...


Like I said before, since you and Fred go way back and you KNOW for a FACT what the facts are, I'll let you take the lead........
What did Fred say about Spidey the days before and after he ate dirt?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That he was alive until he stopped breathing, and then he was dead after he stopped breathing. The end. Crazy stuff huh?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> Like I said before, since you and Fred go way back and you KNOW for a FACT what the facts are, I'll let you take the lead........
> What did Fred say about Spidey the days before and after he ate dirt?


Lame... :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nutz told me in a PM that he 'heard' spidey was tranquilized before he was killed. My question is, what is the distance you can shoot an elk with a tranq dart compared to a .338 mag? Wouldn't it be easier, make or sense, to just shoot it with a bullet to start with? :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Harry Nutzack said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said before, since you and Fred go way back and you KNOW for a FACT what the facts are, I'll let you take the lead........
> ...


No kidding man... Hurry dude, your missing Days Of Our Lives. _(O)_


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Nutz told me in a PM that he 'heard' spidey was tranquilized before he was killed. My question is, what is the distance you can shoot an elk with a tranq dart compared to a .338 mag? Wouldn't it be easier, make or sense, to just shoot it with a bullet to start with? :?


PM's are exactly that, PM's Pro.

Wrong answer.

I don't believe if you asked Fred what he thought of the Spider Bull fiasco that he would say that: "He was alive until he stopped breathing, and then he was dead after he stopped breathing. The end."

What did he say?

Another fine "FACT" coming from Pro and his supposed phone call with Fred.

I don't think it was Denny that had tranquilizer guns.
Many people heard radio traffic with talk about "containment" and saw people with what they believed to be tranquilizer guns. This came from Fred, not some dip $h!t starting rumors. Why would Fred continue the "rumors."


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! :shock: 

I don't think Zim, myself or anyone else have anything against the shooter, the guide... But some of you are getting aweful defensive about it.

Was this guy your cousin or something? Pro I know you work for Moss but I don't see why you are so convinced beyond a reasonable doubt that this could have been planted. 

It is doubtful that this bull is a plant but still a possability so why are you guys getting so defensive? It sounds like DNA samples have been taken and we will know soon enough. 

Just relax, nobody is questioning your personal integrity. 

I like the old Regan saying, "Trust....but verify".


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*You* are the only one I know spreading that BS!

I heard they used night vision google, stun grenades, satellite phones, that they tranqed the bull, put a gps chip in his a$$, and 'tracked' him down the next day with Denny in tow. Is that what you 'heard' as well? Take a minute and think about what you are buying into here. Somewhere in the equation logic,reason, and common sense have to kick in, doesn't it?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Wow! :shock:
> 
> I don't think Zim, myself or anyone else have anything against the shooter, the guide... But some of you are getting aweful defensive about it.
> 
> ...


Riiiiiight! :roll:

1)I do NOT work for Moss. :roll:

2)How is it reasonable? How easy would it have been to release this animal undetected? Then, how would they ensure they would be the ones to kill the bull? It was first seen in the spring, it was killed September 30th AFTER the archers/rifle/muzzy hunters had been hunting this area for a month and a half. If it were penned raised, would it have been so elusive?

3)Some HAVE questioned my integrity on this subject, but MANY have questioned Doyle's. While that is not illegal, it most certainly is classless to do so w/o ANY evidence/proof of ANY wrong doing. Actually, classless is not a strong enough description of what kind of people participate in such activities.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I am seeing things, is that elk herds are increasing. Since the advent of the spike only hunts those many years ago, mature bull numbers have increased. With many more mature bulls, the law of averages tells me that there will be more non-typicals. And more chances for typicals, to freak out because they get caught in some trees or something when the antlers are forming - it does happen. The point is - Spidey very well could have been a typical bull every previous year, and this year, not be typical because of environmental reasons. Either way, I would suggest that nearly all the LE elk units in the state are producing more mature, and more extreme trophy quality animals. 

Yet funny thing to me on this whole deal - The first thing people seem to jump to is some sort of conspiracy theory, because, well, nature simply would never allow something like this to happen. It is clear that any bull in this realm is a freak. But freaks do happen. And with management the way it is, with more mature bulls, there is greater chances of more freaks to get huge before they get gunned down or die of old age. 

I've seen enough freaky things in nature happen. I've seen deer with three antlers, elk with four, and turtles, sheep and cows born with two heads. It is bound to happen. If a wild elk in an area managed for trophy class animals now for a decade or more can produce 400+ and even a freak of nature 500+ inch elk, I can accept that as what happened until proof otherwise is generated. And that hasn't happened. 

Great elk. I am happy for the hunter, and the guide service that provided a good hunt. I'm happy for the money from the tag being used on habitat. NONE of that negatively impacts me so I take it for what it is.

The only thing I learn from this is that IF (and a very big IF) I am ever in a position to blow a quarter million dollars to hunt a big game animal, I have my priorities in a place that I will choose to spend that money on something a little more meaningful to my fellow humans than killing a world record anything. But that is my personal choice and in no way is intended to judge anyone else's values.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> But freaks do happen


I can not beleve you would say that about PRO. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the late 60s, my uncle took a deer in Idaho that had three antlers. It was freaky enough that he had it mounted. One antler was a typical 4 point with a cheater on the outside. The other "regular" antler was a two - point, and then about 1/3 of the distance between the two, was a third antler - just a spike sticking up. Weird things do happen.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > But freaks do happen
> 
> 
> I can not beleve you would say that about PRO. :shock:


 -_O-


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I am so glad Spidey is back!!! I work a graveyard so it should provide some much needed entertainment during the night. Please keep this thread going.

Later,
Griff


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Pro,

I'm not and never have implyed that Moss or the tag holder had anything to do with it. Moss seems to find the biggest bull and get it done every year reguardless.

I honestly hope it is a natural bull and the new world record, then we can get off of this "400 inches" fetish and rachet it up to *500!* -()/-

Who knows maybe my little girl will be passing on 400 bulls if she ever draws in her liftime. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

So we just gonna drop this thing and forget answering my questions or is this one of those "don't question or you go to hell" type of situations?

I can type it slower if you need... :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> So we just gonna drop this thing and forget answering my questions or is this one of those "don't question or you go to hell" type of situations?
> 
> I can type it slower if you need... :wink:


Come up with an intelligent question first... :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > So we just gonna drop this thing and forget answering my questions or is this one of those "don't question or you go to hell" type of situations?
> ...


I fixed your post for you Shane!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> So we just gonna drop this thing and forget answering my questions or is this one of those "don't question or you go to hell" type of situations?
> 
> I can type it slower if you need... :wink:


We're gonna drop it! It's like the BYU-TCU football game with all the pre-game hype/trash talk/speculation. Now we know! And all the woulda/shoulda/coulda's won't make any difference. Move on!!! When B&C investigates and scores Spidey, we'll know and, hopefully, we'll also move on.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: Thanks pro.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My pleasure! *(())*


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> :lol: Thanks pro.


Sweetmother... Shane you are going to send Coyoteslayer into a fit of rage loving up to Pro as you are.....

It is tender and all but CS is not stable.....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Easy there Liar, Liar...Are you ready to admit your pants are hanging from a telephone wire???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Thanks pro.
> ...


I think it is YOU that is jealous! No worried, I have lots of love, enough for you as well.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Easy there Liar, Liar...Are you ready to admit your pants are hanging from a telephone wire???


OK at least the story that I shot an Elk was true...


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

okay, Just my two cents. I don't care for the way Mossback has made hunting and money so closely related, but does anyone really think he's dumb enough to chance his name, and his income on buying a farm bull, and giving it drugs so only he can shoot it. Secrets always get out, unless all his guides have been cleared by NASA and the military to keep secrets. I'd like to think his guides love hunting and would not want to be involved in such shady practices. Now, if they are found guilty of using steroids on a bull, huge fines and hunting previlages should be given out like condoms in Iraq. And if it's all legal, lets see who the next rich ******* is that can pay him enough to shoot a bigger one.


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

what's a spiderbull? Is it like half-spider half-elk? I'd sure like to see a picture of a animal that's half spider half elk. I would have come up with a better name though. Maybe Spelk, or Elider, or elspiderk, but not spider bull. :roll: 

But then again Spiderman was half-human half-spider and was called Spiderman; not some weird combination of Spider and human. Maybe that mossback guy did name him right. Maybe an elk got bit by one of those crazy genetically engineered spiders that got peter parker. 
I say maybe, but I know it to be a fact that this is where he came from.

You should see the stuff that Elspiderk catches in his webs. Fred was telling me all about in a 3 way conference call with me and Barak Obama (Barak is friends with the leader of a group planning on infecting all elk with spider genes; another reason he is unqualified to be Pres).

Anyway, I just wanted to clear up some of the confusion.

Peace.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> what's a spiderbull? Is it like half-spider half-elk? I'd sure like to see a picture of a animal that's half spider half elk. I would have come up with a better name though. Maybe Spelk, or Elider, or elspiderk, but not spider bull. :roll:
> 
> But then again Spiderman was half-human half-spider and was called Spiderman; not some weird combination of Spider and human. Maybe that mossback guy did name him right. Maybe an elk got bit by one of those crazy genetically engineered spiders that got peter parker.
> I say maybe, but I know it to be a fact that this is where he came from.
> ...


Idiot boy-esque.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sweetmother... Shane you are going to send Coyoteslayer into a fit of rage loving up to Pro as you are.....
> 
> It is tender and all but CS is not stable.....


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: That is pretty funny


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay here's what I'll say, no I don't like mossback or any of that but I've gotten into a few arguments about things on spidey as well, putting all that aside I will have to agree with you this time pro, and many others. I think spidey is a legit 100% Monroe Utah bull. I have found a few sheds before with a few non-typical points and seen bulls that weren't typical on the Monroe/Cove Mountain stretch. If it ends up not being a legit bull, I would be suprised, mad, and disappointed.


----------

